
I survived a SIM swap attack after T-Mobile failed me – twice - LinuxBender
https://www.zdnet.com/article/how-i-survived-a-sim-swap-attack-and-how-my-carrier-failed-me/
======
everybodyknows
HN commentary on original Zdnet article:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20203482](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20203482)

